# Allama Iqbal Medical College Or King Edward?



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello everyone. Can we kindly jot down the pros and cons of both these prestigious institutions so that I can decide where to go this year InShaAllah.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

King Edward med......Precisely because its the king of medical schools in pakistan .


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Haha, that I know. Kindly elaborate "why" it's the king, not just because it is more famous and well known, and older.


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

I am looking forward for the discussion too. I had similar question regarding it. Well, concerning that i talked to few people and every one said, although AMC had better hostel facility and educational standard too but KE i more prestigious. Actually, thing is, if u planning to move out to US or UK for internship after mbbs then chose KE. Because it has become university now and has it's research labs and all. You could easily end up publishing few papers before completing mbbs. It later on, during intern, weighs a lot on application. That's the reason, why ppl from Aga khan never receives a rejection from US and last year out of 106 students selected in US from all over pakistan, had 54, YES 54 from Aga khan only!:!:

Anyhow check out this blog too
Academics Help!: KEMU vs AIMC!


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Thankyou for this comprehensive response. That's exactly what I've heard,but other than prestige there really isn't anything positive about KE as compared to aimc. Aimc has better architecture, facilities, faculty, environment, student body, student/teacher-student /senior interactions, hostel and student body. But yeah the prestige and recognition do matter a lot especially for going abroad as i do plan on giving the usmle/mccee exam for moving to usa/canada respectively InShaAllah. But I'm just confused as to wether i should choose the next 5 years of my life to be spent in a place where i know I'll have trouble fitting in, especially considering the fact that i belong to an O/A levels background and KE's segregation policy is just too much for me to comprehend. But if the degree really makes a huge difference in my acceptance then definitely KE


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

Yup. That is actually so true. I was worried, honestly, a bit scared, about pakistan too. I have been living outside pakistan since my childhood and my first visit to Pak was 4 years back. This year I visited too for appearing in MCAT. I appeared in the final 2 week tests of kips. And my experience about that was totally bad. GOD!!! I dont know how would I survive:?


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

I feel you. I had a very similar experience. What merit did you achieve?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

depends on your merit. if your aggregate is atleast 90-91, then you can consider kemu (open merit). otherwise, go to aimc


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

lol  i dont think am gonna get on local seat. I got 665/1100 in MCAT. But i would be applying on 76 foreign/overseas reserved seats with SAT. So accordingly my marks have added up to 88.06%. This year, these seats are open to overseas too. Therefore no. of student competing is gonna be 4 fold so it's a lot unpredictable too.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Haha good luck!


----------

